# Do people tend to associate Diesel cars with nicer trim?



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't think of luxury when I think of diesel. I think of dirty, smelly and noisy. (now I realize these are the old diesel traits, but the word diesel does not make me all warm and fuzzy, lol)


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

<<<I'm diesel...whats up!


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Well, my working theory was that since diesel engines cost a little more than gas engines, that the automakers would try to put them in higher-level trim cars to compensate.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

chuck5330 said:


> I don't think of luxury when I think of diesel. I think of dirty, smelly and noisy. (now I realize these are the old diesel traits, but the word diesel does not make me all warm and fuzzy, lol)


This reminds me of the "Thomas the Tank Engine" reference to diesel train engines - "Diseasel". 

I think Eugene_C has it right that car makers add the luxury items to the diesel trims simply to make the extra cost of the engine more palatable to the public.


----------



## Disbeliever (Dec 31, 2010)

Eugene_C said:


> Do people tend to associate Diesel with nicer trim? I think it's an interesting question. Back in the 80s the VW diesels were no different than the gas models but cars like the Toyota Corolla diesel and some of the GM sedans came with luxury options. The few diesel models on the road today tend to offer luxury appointments.
> 
> So this might beg the question of whether a diesel should be limited to the Eco line or also offered as an option for the LTZ line?


 I have for the past two years been running the 2.O litre turbo diesel LT auto CRUZE and will not be buying another one mainly because of very poor fuel consumption over 290 miles using Shell fuelsaver V power diesel I only got 27.8 mpg combined. Chev. UK Marketing is hopeless and the car does not sell well in the UK in 2 yrs I have only seen three others on the road. My Dealer Evans Halshaw tells me they can only sell them to Government subsidised Motability customers. There have been two recalls, 1. faulty fuel lines, 2. seat harness. Latest model still has No DRL, No tyre pressure monitor, No powered foldback door mirrors and poor spec. compared to US version and this is supposed to be a Global car. Further more the Chev idiots have left out the space saver wheel and give you gunge which is totally useless if you shred a tyre side wall as has just happened to me. The cheapo gunge option must be made illegal.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Disbeliever said:


> I have for the past two years been running the 2.O litre turbo diesel LT auto CRUZE and will not be buying another one mainly because of very poor fuel consumption over 290 miles using Shell fuelsaver V power diesel I only got 27.8 mpg combined. Chev. UK Marketing is hopeless and the car does not sell well in the UK in 2 yrs I have only seen three others on the road. My Dealer Evans Halshaw tells me they can only sell them to Government subsidised Motability customers. There have been two recalls, 1. faulty fuel lines, 2. seat harness. Latest model still has No DRL, No tyre pressure monitor, No powered foldback door mirrors and poor spec. compared to US version and this is supposed to be a Global car. Further more the Chev idiots have left out the space saver wheel and give you gunge which is totally useless if you shred a tyre side wall as has just happened to me. The cheapo gunge option must be made illegal.


Thanks very much for the feedback. From what I've been reading the UK recently got the 1.7 Liter which an auto reviewer reported 50 mpg UK. 

What we do know is that GM is redesigning the engine for the U.S. market, so I doubt we'll see the same engine you have. They just recently introduced a 2.0L Z-series square engine in India for the 2012-1/2 model year to replace the V-series. The z-series has slightly lower compression coupled with slightly higher turbo pressure, and reports less turbo lag and better response.


----------



## pedaltheglobe (Apr 5, 2012)

Disbeliever said:


> I have for the past two years been running the 2.O litre turbo diesel LT auto CRUZE and will not be buying another one mainly because of very poor fuel consumption over 290 miles using Shell fuelsaver V power diesel I only got 27.8 mpg combined.


What was the MPG advertised to be when you purchased the vehicle? Just wondering if we are going to see them hyping 50MPG on the diesel Cruze here in the USA and actual mileage be something much less. I am likely buying a second Cruze since my fiance basically took mine(LOL) and am deciding if I should wait for the diesel or just buy a 2012 LTZ now.


----------

